# Very Nice 1987 Cannondale on Ebay



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=98084&item=7226349342


----------



## Buck Satan (Nov 21, 2005)

Sweet bike!!


----------



## MacTechBri (Jan 22, 2006)

*Mine is about a month older..*

and doesn't look as good. uhh and has Suntour components, and is grey.

Mac tech


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

I rescued this baby from a pawn shop where it has languished. Its too tall, dirty, and has comfort bars on it. It cried to me from under the dust and grime to take the ugly bars off and give it a good home. The wheels were reasonably true and it already had new tires and brake pads, What else could I do????? I already had some road bars and 105 levers with white hoods from a parts lot overage and the LBS had a deal on some white Cinelli cork tape. The sticker originally said $250 and it was already marked down to $150, so I offered him $85 and he took it. Now I have "the inexpensive bike" that can convert a friend into a riding buddy.

Here are the before pics....with the future bars and tape for it.... I'm combing eBay for some cheap Suntour DT shifters to go with the Alpha 3000 derailleurs. It would be nice to get some Dia Compe levers included with the shifters instead of using the Shimanos, but whatever. 

I am also debating on getting a flat bar and mounting the tektro levers and suntour thumb shifters on it for a dual purpose bike. I attached a pic of the front brake with the clearance, would this make a decent cyclocross bike??

eta... this is a 1987 T400 born on 6/25/1987... making it a whole 2 months and 23 days newer than the blue one. Think I can get over $400 for it like the blue one??? JK


----------



## MacTechBri (Jan 22, 2006)

*Heres my frame*


















Dirty and old, but still good.

MacTechBri


----------



## paint (Jul 25, 2005)

Wow, what size is that?


----------



## MacTechBri (Jan 22, 2006)

*Its a 54*

54 cm

MacTech


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

paint said:


> Wow, what size is that?


Per Cannondale (via the serial number) this 1987 T400 is considered a 25". I measured and the seat tube is about 61cm ctc and the top tube is about 59cm ctc with a standover of 34".


----------



## bkranich (May 7, 2004)

*Chainstay dents*

I'm amazed the seller of that beautiful bike hasn't posted the inevitable question/reply of why there is a huge dent in the chainstay. I sold an old touring frame (worst mistake ever) a few years back, and couldn't believe how many people asked me that.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

bkranich said:


> I'm amazed the seller of that beautiful bike hasn't posted the inevitable question/reply of why there is a huge dent in the chainstay. I sold an old touring frame (worst mistake ever) a few years back, and couldn't believe how many people asked me that.


You seem to miss the old touring frame, are you tall enough and would you be interested in the white T400 for cheap??


----------



## bkranich (May 7, 2004)

*I wish...*



handsomerob said:


> You seem to miss the old touring frame, are you tall enough and would you be interested in the white T400 for cheap??


I'm a 5'6" stump. It's much too tall. I'm most comfortable on a 50-52, depending on the top tube.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

handsomerob said:


> I rescued this baby from a pawn shop where it has languished. Its too tall, dirty, and has comfort bars on it. It cried to me from under the dust and grime to take the ugly bars off and give it a good home. The wheels were reasonably true and it already had new tires and brake pads, What else could I do????? I already had some road bars and 105 levers with white hoods from a parts lot overage and the LBS had a deal on some white Cinelli cork tape. The sticker originally said $250 and it was already marked down to $150, so I offered him $85 and he took it. Now I have "the inexpensive bike" that can convert a friend into a riding buddy.
> 
> Here are the before pics....with the future bars and tape for it.... I'm combing eBay for some cheap Suntour DT shifters to go with the Alpha 3000 derailleurs. It would be nice to get some Dia Compe levers included with the shifters instead of using the Shimanos, but whatever.
> 
> ...



HERE SHE IS AFTER THE REHAB!!!

1$ for a white San Marco saddle (LBS going out of business)
$20 for some 105 bits (Brake Levers and DT Shifters)
$7 for some Cinelli cork tape
$0 for the old cyclometer, water bottle holders, and handlebar that I already had

So, less than $30 and some time well spent.... Now she's for sale. I am trying to get a buddy to buy her so we can go ridin


----------



## bkranich (May 7, 2004)

*Well played, sir.*

Very nice. The bottle cages are a nice touch.

If I wasn't so short, I'd try to convice you to sell it to me. 

Brooks K.


----------



## MacTechBri (Jan 22, 2006)

*Nice!*

Oooo, thats purdy.

MacTechBri


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

bkranich said:


> Very nice. The bottle cages are a nice touch.
> 
> If I wasn't so short, I'd try to convice you to sell it to me.
> 
> Brooks K.



edited....

If I wasn't so short, I'd keep it.


----------

